# Big Trout



## reellife (May 12, 2005)

December has started with many big trout being landed. Water temps dropped to 43 degrees making us have to drag corkys on the bottom. The bite was very light but producing 6-7lb trout. Thurs morning water temp was 59 with top waters working the best. The spook jr caught most of the fish. Many fish were 2-4 lbs with a couple of 5's, 6's & one 7 lber.

Hope these temps don't hold for too long so that we don't lose our fish. A week of temps in the low 40's will cause our fish to die. Our fishery has come back strong & hope it stays that way. 

Looking forward to Baffin Bay.


----------

